# Itunes vers chaine Hi-Fi (compatibilité airport express)



## stonerking86 (9 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir, 

Mon macbook pro a un problème au niveau de la fiche femelle mini-jack qui déconne...

Plutôt que de la faire réparer (ce qui risque de couter un bras) j'envisage l'achat d'une borne airport express afin de continuer à écouter de la musique, et si possible sans fil depuis mon mac vers ma chaine hi fi basique (prise RCA)

Comme Apple a cessé la production des bornes airport express je me pose la question de la compatibilité ultérieure. Je suis en ce moment sur High Sierra mais il est possible que je mettre à jour le système d'exploitation prochainement. 

Du coup dois-je acheter le dernier modèle produit ou un modèle antérieur est-il suffisant ? 

J'ajoute que c'est surtout la fonction musique (airplay) qui m'intéresse. L'idée de prolonger mon signal wi-fi serait du bonus comme j'ai une maison avec des murs épais, mais pas forcément indispensable...

Que me conseillez-vous ? 

Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai actuellement une borne Airport Express, dernière génération, connectée à ma chaine HiFi par un câble mini-jack to RCA.

Cela fonctionne parfaitement avec mon iMac et Mojave. Je peux écouter la musique d’iTunes ou d’autres logiciels (QuickTime, VLC, etc.).

À noter : la borne Airport Express dernière génération a eu droit à une mise à jour firmware qui la rend compatible AirPlay 2.


----------



## LaJague (14 Avril 2019)

Ou alors tu prends un adaptateur jack BT que tu connectes à ta chaîne , ça va te couter qq euros


----------

